# New MS 400 today. She’s HOT!



## Parkerpusher (Feb 18, 2022)

Husky guy here. Wanted to try a Stihl, ordered an MS362 with 3/4 wrap back in December but still waiting for it. Today, I cancelled that and used my payment toward a MS400. Partly thanks to learning from a member here that the 362 wrap will fit a 400, even though there doesn’t seem to be a 3/4 wrap made for the 400. Ran a tank through it this afternoon after replacing the dogs and muffler cover with those I had here waiting on the other saw. It’s hot! Doesn’t have as much down low as I was hoping, but keep chain speed up and it really throws some chips. Ran it back to back with our 562xp and 390xp and it sits right between them, as I guess I expected it to. For what it weighs, its pretty impressive!


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 18, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Husky guy here. Wanted to try a Stihl, ordered an MS362 with 3/4 wrap back in December but still waiting for it. Today, I cancelled that and used my payment toward a MS400. Partly thanks to learning from a member here that the 362 wrap will fit a 400, even though there doesn’t seem to be a 3/4 wrap made for the 400. Ran a tank through it this afternoon after replacing the dogs and muffler cover with those I had here waiting on the other saw. It’s hot! Doesn’t have as much down low as I was hoping, but keep chain speed up and it really throws some chips. Ran it back to back with our 562xp and 390xp and it sits right between them, as I guess I expected it to. For what it weighs, its pretty impressive!


8-10 tanks and it will really wake up. A bit lighter than my 462 and a bit more grunt than 261.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 18, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> 8-10 tanks and it will really wake up. A bit lighter than my 462 and a bit more grunt than 261.


Can’t wait to get it broke in. I would have thought maybe 5 tanks would do it but I will take your word for it. Will throw some work at it next week shouldn’t take long


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 18, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Can’t wait to get it broke in. I would have thought maybe 5 tanks would do it but I will take your word for it. Will throw some work at it next week shouldn’t take long


This was the first saw I ever kept track of during break-in. I'm guessing around 8 when I noticed how much it picked up. Running all stock with 20 inch bar. Non E at about 45:1.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 18, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> This was the first saw I ever kept track of during break-in. I'm guessing around 8 when I noticed how much it picked up. Running all stock with 20 inch bar. Non E at about 45:1.


Thanks for the input. I’m about the same mix. I have a 28” bar on it, I’m not sure it’s able to oil it though and might go shorter


----------



## Fatherwheels (Feb 18, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Husky guy here. Wanted to try a Stihl, ordered an MS362 with 3/4 wrap back in December but still waiting for it. Today, I cancelled that and used my payment toward a MS400. Partly thanks to learning from a member here that the 362 wrap will fit a 400, even though there doesn’t seem to be a 3/4 wrap made for the 400. Ran a tank through it this afternoon after replacing the dogs and muffler cover with those I had here waiting on the other saw. It’s hot! Doesn’t have as much down low as I was hoping, but keep chain speed up and it really throws some chips. Ran it back to back with our 562xp and 390xp and it sits right between them, as I guess I expected it to. For what it weighs, its pretty impressive!





Parkerpusher said:


> Husky guy here. Wanted to try a Stihl, ordered an MS362 with 3/4 wrap back in December but still waiting for it. Today, I cancelled that and used my payment toward a MS400. Partly thanks to learning from a member here that the 362 wrap will fit a 400, even though there doesn’t seem to be a 3/4 wrap made for the 400. Ran a tank through it this afternoon after replacing the dogs and muffler cover with those I had here waiting on the other saw. It’s hot! Doesn’t have as much down low as I was hoping, but keep chain speed up and it really throws some chips. Ran it back to back with our 562xp and 390xp and it sits right between them, as I guess I expected it to. For what it weighs, its pretty impressive!


For the weight it sure is an impressive saw, I think this will be one of Stihl's
best performers and eventually sellers. Its on my wish list too.


----------



## ammoaddict (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm mostly a Husqvarna guy too, but the 400 is a Stihl I would definitely own.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodchuckels (Feb 18, 2022)

Been running a 400 for about 2 months. Have been impressed so far. The throttle response crazy fast. I have seen dyno reports of 6.25 hp on a broke in saw with a bark box. All this in a powerhead that weighs under 13#.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 18, 2022)

Woodchuckels said:


> Been running a 400 for about 2 months. Have been impressed so far. The throttle response crazy fast. I have seem dyno reports of 6.25 hp on a broke in saw with a bark box. All this in a powerhead that weighs under 13#.


That’s incredible power. I put a bark box on mine right away. Looking forward to breaking it in and getting used to it. You’re right about the throttle response


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 18, 2022)

I wonder some about how durable it will be, being so light. Not going to worry about it though just gonna run it.


----------



## Woodchuckels (Feb 18, 2022)

Should be as durable as the 362 which is on the same frame.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 19, 2022)

I just installed a 3/4 wrap kit on my 400C tonight so I can definitively say that the 362 wrap kit works fine. Seems to be some question about this on the net. Part number for the kit is 
1140 007 1012.​I also added the oiler with 461 control bolt and and piston.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Husky guy here. Wanted to try a Stihl, ordered an MS362 with 3/4 wrap back in December but still waiting for it. Today, I cancelled that and used my payment toward a MS400. Partly thanks to learning from a member here that the 362 wrap will fit a 400, even though there doesn’t seem to be a 3/4 wrap made for the 400. Ran a tank through it this afternoon after replacing the dogs and muffler cover with those I had here waiting on the other saw. It’s hot! Doesn’t have as much down low as I was hoping, but keep chain speed up and it really throws some chips. Ran it back to back with our 562xp and 390xp and it sits right between them, as I guess I expected it to. For what it weighs, its pretty impressive!


Wow those logs are huge!


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I just installed a 3/4 wrap kit on my 400C tonight so I can definitively say that the 362 wrap kit works fine. Seems to be some question about this on the net. Part number for the kit is
> 1140 007 1012.​I also added the oiler with 461 control bolt and and piston.


Thanks for the part number. My dealer seems confused, this will help me track it down.

I might change my oiler too, it doesn’t seem like it is oiling the 28” bar very well


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

Brufab said:


> Wow those logs are huge!


Thanks, I’m proud of my oak pile


----------



## Brufab (Feb 19, 2022)

Probly has a nice aroma around that pile once the saw chips start flying


----------



## ericm979 (Feb 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Thanks for the part number. My dealer seems confused, this will help me track it down.
> 
> I might change my oiler too, it doesn’t seem like it is oiling the 28” bar very well



My 362's stock oil pump doesn't put out enough to properly oil a 24" bar let alone a 28.

There's a thread around here somewhere detailing the mods you can make to the 362 pump to increase oil output by different amounts.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I wonder some about how durable it will be, being so light. Not going to worry about it though just gonna run it.



Especially since you are using a 28" B&C which is more then Stihl recommends.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

ericm979 said:


> My 362's stock oil pump doesn't put out enough to properly oil a 24" bar let alone a 28.
> 
> There's a thread around here somewhere detailing the mods you can make to the 362 pump to increase oil output by different amounts.


Will do some digging for this.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> Especially since you are using a 28" B&C which is more then Stihl recommends.


All they had was 20 and 28.

It seems to handle and balance great with it. Just the oiler I question. When 25” is available I will switch it out. If I can get the oiler fixed, I think the 28 is ok.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> All they had was 20 and 28.
> 
> It seems to handle and balance great with it. Just the oiler I question. When 25” is available I will switch it out. If I can get the oiler fixed, I think the 28 is ok.



Do you mean that the 400 was assembled with 20 and 28, or that those were what they had on the shelf for you to select from? Certainly you are the best to judge how the saw works with the 28. Lots of variables, skip tooth, soft woods allow me to run a more aggressive setup then the factory recommendations.

Keep us posted on the oiler upgrades, part numbers, effects, et.al.

I upgraded my 461s oiler and it made a big difference in running the 32" B&C. It was a great setup that I didn't use all that much but was nice to have when I needed it.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> Do you mean that the 400 was assembled with 20 and 28, or that those were what they had on the shelf for you to select from? Certainly you are the best to judge how the saw works with the 28. Lots of variables, skip tooth, soft woods allow me to run a more aggressive setup then the factory recommendations.
> 
> Keep us posted on the oiler upgrades, part numbers, effects, et.al.
> 
> I upgraded my 461s oiler and it made a big difference in running the 32" B&C. It was a great setup that I didn't use all that much but was nice to have when I needed it.


The 400 was assembled with a 20” for display, and the dealer didn’t have any 25” bars in stock so I chose 28” instead. 20” Is too short for my plans for the saw. 

looking at your posts in another 400 thread, I think we think similar about saw setups. For example, my 550xp wears a 20” and runs 3/8 chain and runs better and cleaner than the 18” .325 it came with, despite my dealers protests. 

I need to do some homework on the oiler upgrade. Ran it some this morning and it’s 100% not getting enough oil out and the bar is running too hot. I don’t know much about Stihl saws so I’m starting at ground zero with my research. If I can get it to oil with the 28” bar then this saw is perfect for what I need it for!


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I just installed a 3/4 wrap kit on my 400C tonight so I can definitively say that the 362 wrap kit works fine. Seems to be some question about this on the net. Part number for the kit is
> 1140 007 1012.​I also added the oiler with 461 control bolt and and piston.


Do you have any advice on what part number or oiler I would need? If you don’t have anything handy don’t waste time digging please.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> The 400 was assembled with a 20” for display, and the dealer didn’t have any 25” bars in stock so I chose 28” instead. 20” Is too short for my plans for the saw.
> 
> looking at your posts in another 400 thread, I think we think similar about saw setups. For example, my 550xp wears a 20” and runs 3/8 chain and runs better and cleaner than the 18” .325 it came with, despite my dealers protests.
> 
> I need to do some homework on the oiler upgrade. Ran it some this morning and it’s 100% not getting enough oil out and the bar is running too hot. I don’t know much about Stihl saws so I’m starting at ground zero with my research. If I can get it to oil with the 28” bar then this saw is perfect for what I need it for!



For the 461, the parts needed to upgrade the oiler were explicitly described and part numbers were given here on this site. Armed with the exact information I ordered them from my Stihl dealer, and the parts guy seemed skeptical on what I was doing and how I was going about it. In other words, this is something users created, i.e. not something Stihl offered to its saw community.

FWIW, look into the 461 oiler upgrade on this site. For all I know that might be the solution, but if nothing else will help give you some direction.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Do you have any advice on what part number or oiler I would need? If you don’t have anything handy don’t waste time digging please.


The oiler you want is for the MS461R model.
Or if you don't mind swapping out parts the control bolt and piston are part #'s piston-1128 647 0602, control bolt- 1128 647 4803.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

bwalker said:


> The oiler you want is for the MS461R model.
> Or if you don't mind swapping out parts the control bolt and piston are part #'s piston-1128 647 0602, control bolt- 1128 647 4803.


Thank you . That’s perfect, I don’t mind doing the work just no clue where to start with what parts to get. Sincerely, thank you.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> For the 461, the parts needed to upgrade the oiler were explicitly described and part numbers were given here on this site. Armed with the exact information I ordered them from my Stihl dealer, and the parts guy seemed skeptical on what I was doing and how I was going about it. In other words, this is something users created, i.e. not something Stihl offered to its saw community.
> 
> FWIW, look into the 461 oiler upgrade on this site. For all I know that might be the solution, but if nothing else will help give you some direction.


I realize this isn’t a Stihl authorized upgrade, but a workaround using parts meant for other saws. I’m ok with that.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I realize this isn’t a Stihl authorized upgrade, but a workaround using parts meant for other saws. I’m ok with that.


Stihl didnt think the 361,362 or 400 needed to oil more. Many consumers disagreed and found a fix.
I must mention I learned about the upgrade from this site.





361 oiler upgrade


Anyone have an approximate cost of having a dealer upgrade the 361 oiler to the 460? Or what it would entail to do it myself? Looking at both options as work leaves me very little play time this season!!!




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## bwalker (Feb 19, 2022)

Here is a pic of my 400 with kit installed.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

Played around with it a little this morning. There’s really nothing about how it cuts, balances feels or looks that suggests 28” is too much. If it were a husky it would be a recommended max length I’m sure. Oiler fix it is


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Here is a pic of my 400 with kit installed.View attachment 966414


What’s the main benefit of the bigger clutch cover?


----------



## bwalker (Feb 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> What’s the main benefit of the bigger clutch cover?


It doesn't plug up with chips near as easy. Works better for noodling too.


----------



## Zaedock (Feb 20, 2022)

Badass saw! Looks awesome man!
I stopped at my dealer yesterday and they must of had a recent delivery as they actually had saws again.
They have a 400 in stock and I checked it out. Impressive! It felt really good and balanced. IMO, priced well too.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 20, 2022)

bwalker said:


> It doesn't plug up with chips near as easy. Works better for noodling too.


Could I get the part number for the bigger clutch cover? Been doing a lot of noodling with my 400. Thanks. FS.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 20, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> Could I get the part number for the bigger clutch cover? Been doing a lot of noodling with my 400. Thanks. FS.


1122 648 0403​


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 20, 2022)

bwalker said:


> 1122 648 0403​


Thank you sir.


----------



## Ranger-692 (Feb 20, 2022)

My 400 oils a 25” just fine, no upgrade needed.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 20, 2022)

Ranger-692 said:


> My 400 oils a 25” just fine, no upgrade needed.


Oil output is kind of subjective. I will say this. Newer Stihl pro saws do not put out the quantity of oil that Husky XP saws do. That is, unless they have the HO oiler.
I always add the HO oilers to my Stihl saws anytime I plan on running a bar longer than 20". IMO it's needed, but opinions vary on that.


----------



## ammoaddict (Feb 20, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Oil output is kind of subjective. I will say this. Newer Stihl pro saws do not put out the quantity of oil that Husky XP saws do. That is, unless they have the HO oiler.
> I always add the HO oilers to my Stihl saws anytime I plan on running a bar longer than 20". IMO it's needed, but opinions vary on that.


I agree. I like alot of oil. Some wood needs more oil than others.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawdust Man (Feb 20, 2022)

My 400 has about 10 gallons through it now. 
It was hot right outta the box.... every time I cut with it I end up with a big grin on my face! it's just plain flat hot even in stock form, and it's so light I quit using my 50cc saws cause there doesn't seem to be any point when a 67cc saw is only slightly heaver and has way more power!
I'm running a 20 inch bar, not having any oiling issues at all, I don't see it having any trouble with a 24" or 28" bar.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 20, 2022)

Sawdust Man said:


> My 400 has about 10 gallons through it now.
> It was hot right outta the box.... every time I cut with it I end up with a big grin on my face! it's just plain flat hot even in stock form, and it's so light I quit using my 50cc saws cause there doesn't seem to be any point when a 67cc saw is only slightly heaver and has way more power!
> I'm running a 20 inch bar, not having any oiling issues at all, I don't see it having any trouble with a 24" or 28" bar.


I have a lot of small cleanup and trimming work this week. Normally would use my 550xp for that, but I’m going to stop in the morning and get a 20” bar for the 400 and use it this week for everything just to try it out. It does feel really light, i might not be reaching for a 50cc anymore who knows.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 21, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I have a lot of small cleanup and trimming work this week. Normally would use my 550xp for that, but I’m going to stop in the morning and get a 20” bar for the 400 and use it this week for everything just to try it out. It does feel really light, i might not be reaching for a 50cc anymore who knows.


My ms261 runs a 20" 3/8 B&C real well. The 400 is going to be a beast with the 20. Consider a skip tooth chain for bigger grins.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 21, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Played around with it a little this morning. There’s really nothing about how it cuts, balances feels or looks that suggests 28” is too much. If it were a husky it would be a recommended max length I’m sure. Oiler fix it is



I think it has the balls for 28" but it's gonna beat the hell out of the A/V with long bars.

I think when they designed it they should've given it a stiffer/tougher A/V system. It's the same as a 362 in that aspect. They should've given the oil pump more capacity too. But these guys have it covered as far as upgrading the pump.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 21, 2022)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think it has the balls for 28" but it's gonna beat the hell out of the A/V with long bars.
> 
> I think when they designed it they should've given it a stiffer/tougher A/V system. It's the same as a 362 in that aspect. They should've given the oil pump more capacity too. But these guys have it covered as far as upgrading the pump.


A 28" light bar would weigh about the same as a 20" and wouldn't tax the AV mounts as much. However, the operator is responsible for taxing the AV system the most.
The saw I believe is better off with a 20" in hardwood and a 24" in softwood.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 21, 2022)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I think it has the balls for 28" but it's gonna beat the hell out of the A/V with long bars.
> 
> I think when they designed it they should've given it a stiffer/tougher A/V system. It's the same as a 362 in that aspect. They should've given the oil pump more capacity too. But these guys have it covered as far as upgrading the pump.


Hadn’t thought of that


----------



## Ranger-692 (Feb 21, 2022)

The 400 is the fastest revving saw I’ve ever owned. Just sounds awesome. From the last firewood mission:
View attachment IMG_1531.MOV


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 21, 2022)

Ranger-692 said:


> The 400 is the fastest revving saw I’ve ever owned. Just sounds awesome. From the last firewood mission:
> View attachment 967021


throttle response is instant!
What length bar do you run?


----------



## Ranger-692 (Feb 21, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> throttle response is instant!
> What length bar do you run?


24”(Stihl calls it a 25”), all my cutting is either Doug Fir or lodgepole


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 21, 2022)

Ranger-692 said:


> The 400 is the fastest revving saw I’ve ever owned. Just sounds awesome. From the last firewood mission:
> View attachment 967021



It's like that on a 462 and 500i as well.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 21, 2022)

bwalker said:


> 8" light bar would weigh about the same as a 20" and wouldn't tax the AV mounts as much. However, the operator is responsible for taxing the AV system the most.
> The saw I believe is better off with a 20" in hardwood and a 24" in softwood.



Go run it with a 28" for a few months and see how it feels after.

It's a shame they built a saw with the power for a 25-28" bar but can't oil it.

I view it as a 20" bar firewood saw.

I know it's a "to each their own" thing but a 462 feels about the same in the hands if you aren't a ***** with a built in weight detector and can oil and carry a 25"-28" bar commercially no problem.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 21, 2022)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Go run it with a 28" for a few months and see how it feels after.
> 
> It's a shame they built a saw with the power for a 25-28" bar but can't oil it.
> 
> ...


The oiling issue is easy to fix with HO oiler guts. I've done this on mine before I ever ran it.
As for the differance between the 400c and the 426. There is a size and weight differance. I compared them side by side before I bought the 400c. The 400C also feels more flickable than the the 361 it replaced even though its slightly heavier going buy the specs.
I have no desire to run a 28 on that size saw.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 21, 2022)

bwalker said:


> The oiling issue is easy to fix with HO oiler guts. I've done this on mine before I ever ran it.
> As for the differance between the 400c and the 426. There is a size and weight differance. I compared them side by side before I bought the 400c. The 400C also feels more flickable than the the 361 it replaced even though its slightly heavier going buy the specs.
> I have no desire to run a 28 on that size saw.



You shouldn't have to "fix" the oiler on a saw that has the balls to pull a longer bar. They should've just put a 461 oil pump in it considering it's basically the same pump and bolts right in. I've put just the HO bolt in 2 of them already, they definitely need it.

I don't feel the difference between them..but that's a personal thing.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 21, 2022)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> You shouldn't have to "fix" the oiler on a saw that has the balls to pull a longer bar. They should've just put a 461 oil pump in it considering it's basically the same pump and bolts right in. I've put just the HO bolt in 2 of them already, they definitely need it.
> 
> I don't feel the difference between them..but that's a personal thing.


I don't disagree, but sadly most Stihl saws are like that these days.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 21, 2022)

Tomorrow I will explain what I’m trying to accomplish with this saw and maybe you will understand my goal, or have advice a different direction.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 22, 2022)

Following up…
My cutting is 3 different things usually, the first two being similar as far as saws needed: Reidential removals and low impact logging for timber to saw for customers. For these jobs usually use the 550xp and 390xp. 
The third type, and the cutting I’m hoping the 400 will work for, is different. I cut for a one man excavation company clearing steep mountain lots for new home construction. I get paid either for time or in timber, if there’s timber there I want. At first I used the same 550/390 setup to fell, buck and limb at a pace that didn’t require the grading contractor to get out of his excavator and run a saw. Everything has to be high stumped. To keep pace, and since the terrain doesn’t allow for a second saw to be kept close by, I hardly ever used the 550 just processed everything as he moved logs and grabbed and piled brush with the 390. By the afternoon, felling a tree on a slope up at shoulder or neck height with the 390 is rough.
I tried for a while with a 372 as a one saw deal but it wasn’t what I was looking for, and sold it once I bought a 562xp. The 562 is what I currently use as my one saw for days of cutting like this, and it works great I love it. 
I got the 400 really just to try out a Stihl… besides my 201t I’ve never owned a pro model. Some of the white pines and poplars are plenty big and a 28” bar is the sweet spot. 
So far the 400 feels good, although it seems to make its power up high and doesn’t have the low down grunt my 562 has, but I just need to get used to it. Not trying to replace my 562, we’ve bonded pretty well. Just wanted to try a new flavor.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

Back to back with the 562 after new bars and chains on both, I still love the 562. More grunt down low and harder to stall out, usable powerband seems much wider. 400 was not any quicker by feel and harder to keep in the sweet spot.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Back to back with the 562 after new bars and chains on both, I still love the 562. More grunt down low and harder to stall out, usable powerband seems much wider. 400 was not any quicker by feel and harder to keep in the sweet spot.


So if I get you right, the 400 is snappy and fast with a 20" bar and plenty of power in that realm, but the Husq 562 manages a 24" better?


----------



## bwalker (Feb 23, 2022)

Take this for what its worth. Given similar displacements a Husky saw will almost always outcut a Stihl and have more grunt doing it. Guys will swear up and down a Stihl has more torque. They don't.
The problem is certain areas of the country have almost zero Husky support beyond box stores. In my town in MT the only place to buy a pro model husky is from Shiptons farm store and they have zero service and most importantly stock zero parts.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Take this for what its worth. Given similar displacements a Husky saw will almost always outcut a Stihl and have more grunt doing it. Guys will swear up and down a Stihl has more torque. They don't.
> The problem is certain areas of the country have almost zero Husky support beyond box stores. In my town in MT the only place to buy a pro model husky is from Shiptons farm store and they have zero service and most importantly stock zero parts.


But then again perhaps the Stihl does have an advantage on snappyness and fast cutting at high rpm - it does make sense doesnt it ?
You dont get both snappiness and fast cutting at high rpm - and tourque with a wide operating range at the same time. Physics...


----------



## bwalker (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> But then again perhaps the Stihl does have an advantage on snappyness and fast cutting at high rpm - it does make sense doesnt it ?
> You dont get both snappiness and fast cutting at high rpm - and tourque with a wide operating range at the same time. Physics...


No, not really. Stihl in many cases has found a way to both have less torque and be less snappy as you put it.
With the older Stihl saws like the 260,360,440,460,660 one look at the antiquated port arrangement and it's pretty clear why. Husky was a generation ahead with the 346,357,372 and 390.
I haven't much expierance with the newer Stihl saws that where introduced after the 361 came out. Stihl tried with the 361 to build a saw like a Husky. It has the typical Husky 4 transfer port layout. However the botched it by putting the most choked up muffler ever on it. As a result they were turds in stock trim. The 261 and 362 where likewise turds compared to the 550 and 562.
As for the 400c. The one I have feels pretty dang good, but I haven't got enough time on it to form an opinion yet. It's just been too damn cold to cut much.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

bwalker said:


> It has the typical Husky 4 transfer port layout


Thats not typical Husq, that is world wide known 2-stroke development. It goes way beond chainsaws.
So does the benefits of stroke versus diameter, torque and wide range versus high end narrow bandwidth improved power.
So you can have an alround saw that have great torque and a wide bandwith, or a specialized saw that is improved in power - but at a specific rpm. 
That is the cost.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> Thats not typical Husq, that is world wide known 2-stroke development. It goes way beond chainsaws.
> So does the benefits of stroke versus diameter, torque and wide range versus high end narrow bandwidth improved power.
> So you can have an alround saw that have great torque and a wide bandwith, or a specialized saw that is improved in power - but at a specific rpm.
> That is the cost.


Circa 1970's. 
I remember adds in the late 80's for Aaen 10 port snowmobile cylinders. 3 exhaust ports, 6 transfers and a huge intake port.
Liger cr500 cylinders I believe have 6 transfers 3 exhaust and 2 aux transfers/boost ports and a cavernous intake.
I don't know what the bore vs stroke ratio of Husky vs. Stihl saws are. But I do see that Stihl held onto transfers fed through the piston for way to long.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Circa 1970's.
> I remember adds in the late 80's for Aaen 10 port snowmobile cylinders. 3 exhaust ports, 6 transfers and a huge intake port.
> Liger cr500 cylinders I believe have 6 transfers 3 exhaust and 2 aux transfers/boost ports and a cavernous intake.
> I don't know what the bore vs stroke ratio of Husky vs. Stihl saws are. But I do see that Stihl held onto transfers fed through the piston for way to long.


Yeah, but the 460 is yeat to overcome by power to weight if you consider a big bore cylinder.
That said, the stroke has a direct impact on the tourque / wide range operating range - versus acceleration and top end power.
Long stroke = allround saw, short stroke = snappy and hi end power.
I'm not a proffessor at Harward, but that is physics in a nutshell.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> Yeah, but the 460 is yeat to overcome by power to weight if you consider a big bore cylinder.


There is more to it than advertised HP. Back when I was logging I would take a 372 over a 460 any day of the week. The 372 felt lighter even though the specs suggested the 460 was slightly lighter. The 372 also was better balanced and vibrated much less. Plus superior filtration. To me the power was a wash. And what about the 75cc version of the 372? Also the Dolmar 7900 beat both in power to weight.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

Well the guys around here use the 661 for milling, they have it on a Logosol aluminum rail so they dont need to hold it up with their left hand like I do.
They keep it running at full tit, it makes nice cuts. But if you where forcing it through the log - it might be better with a Husq, it would not make the fine cuts though.
I would be happy with either one, because I know just how to use it. - The saw I use the most is a 26cc Echo top handle. The land owner gets all the fun work.
The miles of top branches of the trees and to carry it to the pit - thats the real hard work. A 24 inch bar is just a momentary funny experience.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> So if I get you right, the 400 is snappy and fast with a 20" bar and plenty of power in that realm, but the Husq 562 manages a 24" better?


Both saws wore 24”. I think both cut at the same speed, but it’s easier to keep the husky in the sweet spot due to what feels like more torque over a much wider range of rpm. Power band on the Stihl felt narrow, as soon as you left it, ir wasn’t hard to bog it down. But saws cut great today. I wasn’t disappointed in the 400 at all, I didn’t really have any expectations. Just super happy with my 562 still.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

bwalker said:


> There is more to it than advertised HP. Back when I was logging I would take a 372 over a 460 any day of the week. The 372 felt lighter even though the specs suggested the 460 was slightly lighter. The 372 also was better balanced and vibrated much less. Plus superior filtration. To me the power was a wash. And what about the 75cc version of the 372? Also the Dolmar 7900 beat both in power to weight.


Back to back the 562 feels every bit as powerful, and lighter. The books say that’s backwards, but I don’t care. 562 didn’t give up one inch today. Other than a bark box on the Stihl and a muffler mod on the 562 both saws stock and will stay that way. 
The husky is broke in, I’m sure the 400 has more to give when it wakes up too but I don’t think it will change the overall feel for where the power is and isn’t.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

At 24" I would think a 70cc would have adequate power, at 28" thats stretching it.
I liked my Dolmar 7910 at 20", thats 79cc. I could bury that bar in wood and have an instant respond at the throttle.
A 60+ cc the saw is at 20" max 24" in my book, thats plenty power. Why would you want a saw running at its limit or beond ?
You want plenty power, at 60 to 70 cc a 20" will give you exactly that. 70+cc will grant you access to the 24" - 28" realm.
A 70cc saw at 28" is a poor mans saw, it will not have a persuasive power buried in wood.
That is my opinion, but you have the opportunity in this free world to dissagree.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> At 24" I would think a 70cc would have adequate power, at 28" thats stretching it.
> I liked my Dolmar 7910 at 20", thats 79cc. I could bury that bar in wood and have an instant respond at the throttle.
> A 60+ cc the saw is at 20" max 24" in my book, thats plenty power. Why would you want a saw running at its limit or beond ?
> You want plenty power, at 60 to 70 cc a 20" will give you exactly that. 70+cc will grant you access to the 24" - 28" realm.
> ...


It’s really just the user and how a saw is used and for what.

when I had a 372 it wore a 28” and it was happy. I have a 20” on a 50cc and wouldn’t put that short a bar on anything bigger unless it was just for fun.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> At 24" I would think a 70cc would have adequate power, at 28" thats stretching it.
> I liked my Dolmar 7910 at 20", thats 79cc. I could bury that bar in wood and have an instant respond at the throttle.
> A 60+ cc the saw is at 20" max 24" in my book, thats plenty power. Why would you want a saw running at its limit or beond ?
> You want plenty power, at 60 to 70 cc a 20" will give you exactly that. 70+cc will grant you access to the 24" - 28" realm.
> ...


I agree. Especially in hardwood.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> It’s really just the user and how a saw is used and for what.
> 
> when I had a 372 it wore a 28” and it was happy. I have a 20” on a 50cc and wouldn’t put that short a bar on anything bigger unless it was just for fun.



I agree. No. 1 is can the saw oil the bar? No. 2 know your saws limits. Which means if the longer bar gets bogged up on big wood, back off slightly. You don't need to put leverage on a smaller saw. Let the sharp chain do its thing, in its time. If time is short, go get the bigger saw and have at it.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Both saws wore 24”. I think both cut at the same speed, but it’s easier to keep the husky in the sweet spot due to what feels like more torque over a much wider range of rpm. Power band on the Stihl felt narrow, as soon as you left it, ir wasn’t hard to bog it down. But saws cut great today. I wasn’t disappointed in the 400 at all, I didn’t really have any expectations. Just super happy with my 562 still.


Try taking the bark box off and modding the stock outlet.
Tree Monkey claims from outlet exhausts kill torque and I tend to believe what he says.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> It’s really just the user and how a saw is used and for what.
> 
> when I had a 372 it wore a 28” and it was happy. I have a 20” on a 50cc and wouldn’t put that short a bar on anything bigger unless it was just for fun.


I would love an Ms400, if I needed a bigger saw I would prefer the light weight and easy handling.
I would use a 20" because I dont need anything more, thats a 40" cutting capability.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

24”, to me, felt perfect on the 400. I’m only going to put the 28” back on it when a can get the saw to oil better, and if I know the day will be mostly poplars and pines. 
As much as I like the 562 I ran the 400 most of the day just to keep getting used to it, I really do like it. I like the oddball displacement too for some reason.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

Pictures, because why the hell not


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> I would love an Ms400, if I needed a bigger saw I would prefer the light weight and easy handling.
> I would use a 20" because I dont need anything more. Thats a 40" cutting capability.


I agree with running what’s needed and no more.
A lot of the cutting I hope to do with the 400 is high stump and on a decent slope ranging from 20” to 40” diameter wood. It’s not always practical or very safe to cut from both sides because of the grade and the height of the cut, I prefer in my case to run longer bars and just not rush.


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

Its convenient to run long bars when felling, but the real guys make do with what they have at hand - that is what shows skills.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> Its convenient to run long bars when felling, but the real guys make do with what they have at hand - that is what shows skills.


Amen to that


----------



## link (Feb 23, 2022)

Not to say you are not one of the real guys, just to have that said for the record. I'm right here with my Echo 26cc top handle 
Cheers


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

link said:


> Not to say you are not one of the real guys, just to have that said for the record. I'm right here with my Echo 26cc top handle
> Cheers


One day I might get there! Until then just fakin it till I make it and having a good time in the woods!


----------



## ammoaddict (Feb 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> One day I might get there! Until then just fakin it till I make it and having a good time in the woods!


I just noticed you are from western NC. What area? I'm in Caldwell county.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

ammoaddict said:


> I just noticed you are from western NC. What area? I'm in Caldwell county.


Henderson County


----------



## ammoaddict (Feb 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Henderson County


Beautiful country. I've been to the Hendersonville area.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

ammoaddict said:


> Beautiful country. I've been to the Hendersonville area.


I live between there and Brevard


----------



## Ranger-692 (Feb 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Both saws wore 24”. I think both cut at the same speed, but it’s easier to keep the husky in the sweet spot due to what feels like more torque over a much wider range of rpm. Power band on the Stihl felt narrow, as soon as you left it, ir wasn’t hard to bog it down. But saws cut great today. I wasn’t disappointed in the 400 at all, I didn’t really have any expectations. Just super happy with my 562 still.


Mine was like that until I got 4 or 5 tanks through it. Then started to feel like the power band started to widen and still improving. I agree though generally a saw that needs to be kept in the upper rpm range. It won’t bog as easily after you’ve got some run time on it I’d say.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

Ranger-692 said:


> Mine was like that until I got 4 or 5 tanks through it. Then started to feel like the power band started to widen and still improving. I agree though generally a saw that needs to be kept in the upper rpm range. It won’t bog as easily after you’ve got some run time on it I’d say.


I don’t fault the saw, it’s just me learning it. If the power band widens out like you say, even better


----------



## ammoaddict (Feb 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I live between there and Brevard


I've been in the surrounding area a few times. Did the train ride in Bryson city. Fontana dam. Asheville. Sylva. Oldest daughter went to WCU. 
Enjoy those nice saws man.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 23, 2022)

ammoaddict said:


> I've been in the surrounding area a few times. Did the train ride in Bryson city. Fontana dam. Asheville. Sylva. Oldest daughter went to WCU.
> Enjoy those nice saws man.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Thanks man.

we are practically neighbors, considering this site is global


----------



## somebigman (Feb 24, 2022)

Ford / Chevy. Stihl / Husky. Nobody is right , just like nobody is wrong. To each his own. Me, Ford / Stihl.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 24, 2022)

somebigman said:


> Ford / Chevy. Stihl / Husky. Nobody is right , just like nobody is wrong. To each his own. Me, Ford / Stihl.


Well, both ford and chevy have produced their share of turds. So have Stihl and Husky. As so be loyal to no brand.


----------



## ammoaddict (Feb 24, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> we are practically neighbors, considering this site is global


Yes we are. Probably 2 hours. I'm in the foothills, close to Lenoir. About 30 minutes south of Blowing Rock or 30 minutes north of Hickory.


----------



## Abbeville TSI (Feb 24, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> It’s really just the user and how a saw is used and for what.
> 
> when I had a 372 it wore a 28” and it was happy. I have a 20” on a 50cc and wouldn’t put that short a bar on anything bigger unless it was just for fun.


A 462 with a 20" is a lot of fun in the right size wood!


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 24, 2022)

*I’m gonna have to throw a 16” on my 395 just to keep you short bar guys happy aren’t I? *


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 24, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> *I’m gonna have to throw a 16” on my 395 just to keep you short bar guys happy aren’t I? *


 
Only need the 20" for today's cutting.


----------



## Trailsawyer (Feb 24, 2022)

link said:


> Its convenient to run long bars when felling, but the real guys make do with what they have at hand - that is what shows skills.


In the "real world", not using the right equipment can get you killed! One of the best skills "real guys" learn is WHEN TO WALK AWAY!


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 25, 2022)

I’ve got about 10 tanks through it and the last 2 tanks it’s really come alive, way more torque along most of the rev range. Really liking it so far.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 25, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I’ve got about 10 tanks through it and the last 2 tanks it’s really come alive, way more torque along most of the rev range. Really liking it so far.


----------



## link (Feb 27, 2022)

Trailsawyer said:


> In the "real world", not using the right equipment can get you killed! One of the best skills "real guys" learn is WHEN TO WALK AWAY!


Around here most professional or experienced forest workers would use something like a Husqvarna 550 or a Stihl 261 for just about anything - with a 13" guide bar.
Thats felling up to 25". If that seem dangerous to you - you should definitely walk away.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Feb 27, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Take this for what its worth. Given similar displacements a Husky saw will almost always outcut a Stihl and have more grunt doing it. Guys will swear up and down a Stihl has more torque. They don't.
> The problem is certain areas of the country have almost zero Husky support beyond box stores. In my town in MT the only place to buy a pro model husky is from Shiptons farm store and they have zero service and most importantly stock zero parts.



Hell of a thing about numbers, they don't have preferences.


----------



## can (Feb 27, 2022)

link said:


> Around here most professional or experienced forest workers would use something like a Husqvarna 550 or a Stihl 261 for just about anything - with a 13" guide bar.
> Thats felling up to 25". If that seem dangerous to you - you should definitely walk away.



This must be in scandinavia


----------



## bwalker (Feb 27, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Hell of a thing about numbers, they don't have preferences.



When I was racing motocross bikes it wasn't always the machine with the best peak dyno numbers that performed the best in the field. In fact that was almost never the case.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 27, 2022)

can said:


> This must be in scandinavia


They fart around alot in Europe with small saws.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 27, 2022)

bwalker said:


> When I was racing motocross bikes it wasn't always the machine with the best peak dyno numbers that performed the best in the field. In fact that was almost never the case.


I race a few hare scrambles every year and never run the bike with the most power, but the best balance


----------



## bwalker (Feb 27, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I race a few hare scrambles every year and never run the bike with the most power, but the best balance


A friend had a new 2007 cr250 and I was riding a 09 YZ250. We would fo into a corner about dead even, and te Yz would run away from that Cr every time. The cr250 that year looked great on the dyno too.


----------



## oldbuzzard (Feb 28, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Do you have any advice on what part number or oiler I would need? If you don’t have anything handy don’t waste time digging please.


362/400 wrap kit pn I used was 1140 007 1000. This is right off the paperwork, straight bolt on my MS400. Late posting this but I wanted to get it out. Kit had handle, big dogs, bigger clutch cover.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Feb 28, 2022)

oldbuzzard said:


> 362/400 wrap kit pn I used was 1140 007 1000. This is right off the paperwork, straight bolt on my MS400. Late posting this but I wanted to get it out. Kit had handle, big dogs, bigger clutch cover.


Thank you


----------



## bwalker (Feb 28, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Thank you


The oiler you need is one off the 460R or 461R.


----------



## link (Mar 2, 2022)

can said:


> This must be in scandinavia


The 261/2 or whathever it is, you wont regret it.
Just get the 241 first, because it will set your mind straight.
Ja vi elsker...


----------



## link (Mar 2, 2022)

bwalker said:


> They fart around alot in Europe with small saws.


Mabe someone dear to you never mention it - but you sertainly fart all the time, and it does smell like death. 
 yes it does.


----------



## link (Mar 2, 2022)

...and the American said, - I can make a bigger and heavier more powerful elephant. 
That is practical for us technically improved species dont it?


----------



## Parkerpusher (Mar 2, 2022)

link said:


> ...and the American said, - I can make a bigger and heavier more powerful elephant.
> That is practical for us technically improved species dont it?


Hey, sometimes it takes one!


----------



## Parkerpusher (Mar 10, 2022)

I almost hate to say this…. Since I first started this thread a few weeks ago I haven’t touched another saw except a bigger one for cutting stumps and a top handle. If this saw holds up, and I hope it does, it’s becoming my favorite.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Mar 11, 2022)

I just got my 400 last week, I put the wrap-handle kit on if before I even ran the saw. I bought it with a 25" Stihl lightbar, as I have a bunch of 84DL chains and I also already own Stihl lights in 28-32-36" for my other saws. 
I've been using it with my 28" light, it handled it well, even in some oak...the stock oiler does leave a lot to be desired. It has no problem pulling the 28"...I'm running my own home made muffler cover on it, and I did notice a bit improved power with it.

I like the weight of it compared to some of my larger falling saws, I was cutting fire-damaged hazard trees with it at work...sometimes the best place to put your cuts in isn't the easiest place to hold the saw on those trees. 

My thoughts about bar length...I'm a west coast guy, so I prefer longer bars. I can double cut just fine if my bar is too short, but I'd rather just have the right size bar. Also when it comes to falling hazard trees or trying to chunk down burned out hangers, it's just safer to not have to be dicking around the tree with a short bar. 

I even rather have a slightly larger saw for simple tasks like limbing. I usually limb the tree with with whatever saw I used to fall it. I already have that saw in my hands and with my 28"+ bars, I can stand up straight to buck and limb it...IMO it's easier to run a 70cc saw standing up and with proper technique than it is having to bend over with a little 50cc saw. The one exception to this is brushing.


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 18, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Thank you . That’s perfect, I don’t mind doing the work just no clue where to start with what parts to get. Sincerely, thank you.



Did you make this swap yet? I was out tidying up my area and came across an old receipt from Oct 2018, that you might be interested in, with the part numbers and prices.

Control Bolt - 1128 647 4803 - $4.99
Piston Pump - 1128 647 0602 - $30.99


----------



## link (Mar 18, 2022)

bwalker said:


> They fart around alot in Europe with small saws.


Hehee... oh dude - ditto. It's not about the size - it's about how you're able to use it or not


----------



## Parkerpusher (Mar 18, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> Did you make this swap yet? I was out tidying up my area and came across an old receipt from Oct 2018, that you might be interested in, with the part numbers and prices.
> 
> Control Bolt - 1128 647 4803 - $4.99
> Piston Pump - 1128 647 0602 - $30.99


I haven’t had time, and thought parts would be more expensive. Even with price increases its going to be less to do than I thought, thanks for sending that


----------



## JD Guy (Mar 18, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I almost hate to say this…. Since I first started this thread a few weeks ago I haven’t touched another saw except a bigger one for cutting stumps and a top handle. If this saw holds up, and I hope it does, it’s becoming my favorite.


This thread is killing me! I have a MS 400 on order with a dealer here in upstate of South Carolina and no sense from them when it will arrive. Spec'd it wth 25" light bar. Parkerpusher, if you see the 400 there in your area I would certainly appreciate a heads up. You are close enough for me to get there quickly! Thanks


----------



## Parkerpusher (Mar 18, 2022)

JD Guy said:


> This thread is killing me! I have a MS 400 on order with a dealer here in upstate of South Carolina and no sense from them when it will arrive. Spec'd it wth 25" light bar. Parkerpusher, if you see the 400 there in your area I would certainly appreciate a heads up. You are close enough for me to get there quickly! Thanks


Last time i was in 4x4 country in Hendersonville they had one in stock, might be worth a call to them. 828-697-7306


----------



## bwalker (Mar 18, 2022)

link said:


> Hehee... oh dude - ditto. It's not about the size - it's about how you're able to use it or not
> View attachment 974497


I've cut trees that size or bigger with a 260 or 346 when I had to. Typicaly I didn't have to by design.


----------



## link (Mar 18, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I've cut trees that size or bigger with a 260 or 346 when I had to. Typicaly I didn't have to by design.


But a nitro charged v-8 does make the trick when it comes to impression compared to every day life doesnt it


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 18, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I don't disagree, but sadly most Stihl saws are like that these days.


I bet the EPA is at fault .


----------



## JD Guy (Mar 19, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Last time i was in 4x4 country in Hendersonville they had one in stock, might be worth a call to them. 828-697-7306


Thanks Much!!!!


----------



## bwalker (Mar 19, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> I bet the EPA is at fault .


There is no EPA reg on bar oiler output that I have ever seen.
I would bet it's just stihl pumping it's "green" cred. Also in other countrys like Australia and European countries bar oil is insanely expensive due to taxes funding their extensive welfare state. Saw users in those areas are probably clamoring for less oil usage.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 19, 2022)

bwalker said:


> There is no EPA reg on bar oiler output that I have ever seen.
> I would bet it's just stihl pumping it's "green" cred. Also in other countrys like Australia and European countries bar oil is insanely expensive due to taxes funding their extensive welfare state. Saw users in those areas are probably clamoring for less oil usage.


That stinks. It would be nice if they didn't compromise.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 19, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> That stinks. It would be nice if they didn't compromise.


Easy fix to upgrade them and I believe some guys can alter the stock pieces to achieve the same result.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Mar 19, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Easy fix to upgrade them and I believe some guys can alter the stock pieces to achieve the same result.


Also I did find that the Sugi bars oil better it seems than the Stihl bar


----------



## bwalker (Mar 20, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Also I did find that the Sugi bars oil better it seems than the Stihl bar


No, but I should mention I open up the oiler holes on all my bars.


----------



## JD Guy (Mar 22, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Last time i was in 4x4 country in Hendersonville they had one in stock, might be worth a call to them. 828-697-7306


Thanks so very much Parkerpusher! Yes they do and yes I have my order in with them. They even have the 25" light bar in stock so it's a double win. Have you replaced the oiler in your MS400 yet? I'm wondering if I should pick up those parts when I pick up the saw. Most of what we cut here is hardwoods; red oak, white oak, pin oak and the dreaded (by me) sweet gum . Some yellow pine trees that need to come down before they blow over. Really looking forward to getting to put the 400 through it's paces!


----------



## bwalker (Mar 22, 2022)

JD Guy said:


> Thanks so very much Parkerpusher! Yes they do and yes I have my order in with them. They even have the 25" light bar in stock so it's a double win. Have you replaced the oiler in your MS400 yet? I'm wondering if I should pick up those parts when I pick up the saw. Most of what we cut here is hardwoods; red oak, white oak, pin oak and the dreaded (by me) sweet gum . Some yellow pine trees that need to come down before they blow over. Really looking forward to getting to put the 400 through it's paces!


If you plan on running a 25" bar I would upgrade the oiler.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 22, 2022)

bwalker said:


> No, but I should mention I open up the oiler holes on all my bars.


What percentage more would you say?


----------



## Squareground3691 (Mar 22, 2022)

bwalker said:


> No, but I should mention I open up the oiler holes on all my bars.


Yup those holes are never big enough


----------



## bwalker (Mar 22, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Yup those holes are never big enough


I'll look when I get home .


----------



## bwalker (Mar 23, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> What percentage more would you say?


Maybe 50%. I tried to find the bit I use to do this with no luck.


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 23, 2022)

JD Guy said:


> Thanks so very much Parkerpusher! Yes they do and yes I have my order in with them. They even have the 25" light bar in stock so it's a double win. Have you replaced the oiler in your MS400 yet? I'm wondering if I should pick up those parts when I pick up the saw. Most of what we cut here is hardwoods; red oak, white oak, pin oak and the dreaded (by me) sweet gum . Some yellow pine trees that need to come down before they blow over. Really looking forward to getting to put the 400 through it's paces!



It takes a couple of seconds to see if the oiler is oiling sufficiently. Run the saw WOT with the tip inches away from a light colored surface. If you see oil being flung out, then you are good. If not then consider upgrading the oiler. I've yet to run my 400 (snow is melting fast), but I expect it to oil the 24" B&C just fine.


----------



## JD Guy (Mar 30, 2022)

bwalker said:


> 1122 648 0403​


bwalker, Does the part no. include larger clutch cover and both dawgs? Thanks!


----------



## bwalker (Mar 30, 2022)

JD Guy said:


> bwalker, Does the part no. include larger clutch cover and both dawgs? Thanks!


Yes. Also includes a plastic piece that adapts the saw to the old style clutch cover.


----------



## JD Guy (Mar 31, 2022)

Well, that MS400 came home with me on Tuesday ...so had to go put her in some wood. Had a 40ft sweetgum that had blown down recently at the pond so got it limbed and cut up.. Now this wasn't much of a test of the 400 but what a nice running saw. I am well pleased and think it will serve me and both grown sons well for many years. The longer bar is nice to limb down trees as I don't have to bend the bad back hardly any. Now to go and bury it in some Oak


----------



## MontanaResident (Mar 31, 2022)

JD Guy said:


> Well, that MS400 came home with me on Tuesday ...so had to go put her in some wood. Had a 40ft sweetgum that had blown down recently at the pond so got it limbed and cut up.. Now this wasn't much of a test of the 400 but what a nice running saw. I am well pleased and think it will serve me and both grown sons well for many years. The longer bar is nice to limb down trees as I don't have to bend the bad back hardly any. Now to go and bury it in some Oak



I'm probably almost thru my first tank full of gas. It is getting stronger every time I use it. Today, I took down the rakers a bit, and the saw was smooth and powerful in the pine I had in the yard. It is becoming a very nice saw.

You got the 24" B&C on it, right? Full house or skip tooth chain?


----------



## bwalker (Mar 31, 2022)

I've ran my 400c a bit now and to say I am impressed is an understatement. Very good any vibe and with a muffler mod it absolutely pulls a 24" bar with Stihl RS skip with authority. It's attitude reminds me alot of the 562 xp which is a good thing. Stihl 60cc saws have always kinda sucked in stock trim and this one does not.


----------



## Ranger-692 (Apr 1, 2022)

I put my 7th or 8th tank through mine yesterday splitting time with one of my old Mac’s clearing a nasty lodgepole blowdown. Awesome as always. I paid special attention to oiling performance of the 25” bar with the stock oiler. Stayed cool all the way through except for sprocket area was pretty warm, which I think would be normal no matter how much oil was being thrown down the bar.


----------



## oldbuzzard (Apr 1, 2022)

Love my MS400 too but solenoid went bad third day I used it. Always run with fresh VP 50 premix so I know gas was good. Dealer replaced under warranty but still disappointed.


----------



## Fireman Bill (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks like a great saw. I bought the new 362C. My first Mtronic. It’s got a lot more power than my manual carburetor 362. I run a 25” bar on this and the oiler turned all the way up. It uses tank for tank. So getting more oil to the bar wouldn’t be better because of running out early. I wounded if using thinner oil would help yours oil???


----------



## JD Guy (Apr 1, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> I'm probably almost thru my first tank full of gas. It is getting stronger every time I use it. Today, I took down the rakers a bit, and the saw was smooth and powerful in the pine I had in the yard. It is becoming a very nice saw.
> 
> You got the 24" B&C on it, right? Full house or skip tooth chain?


Yes, the full house RS


----------



## Especialista (May 11, 2022)

Buenos días a todos.
Soy usuario profesional de motosierras desde hace años, para el servicio de prevención y extinción de incendios forestales aquí en España, concretamente en el sur de España. Lo del uso que se cita en este hilo sobre las barras cortas es muy cierto, en Europa usamos barras cortas, 13,14,15,16,18 y muy raras 20. Incluso fabricantes como stihl y husqvarna solo las suministran de serie en estos medidas.
Como ejemplo el MS 400 se suministra en 16, 18 y 20.
Sobre la Stihl ms 400 puedo decir que es mi mejor maquina, he tenido la husqvarna 562 xp y esta podria ser una maquina mas rapida, pero vi problemas en su filtro de aire, tragaba mucho polvo fino, esta no paso con la ma 400.
Son muy parecidas en cuanto a potencia, me da la sensación de más par motor en las Stihl, quizás aprecio personal. En lo personal estoy muy contento con el ms 400 cada dia parece ir mas fuerte 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## PV Hiker (May 11, 2022)

Perhaps a Google translation, may not be completely accurate... Thanks for posting and glad you are enjoying it! Patrick

Good morning to all.
I have been a professional user of chainsaws for years, for the forest fire prevention and extinction service here in Spain, specifically in the south of Spain. The use quoted in this thread about short bars is very true, in Europe we use short bars, 13,14,15,16,18 and very rare 20. Even manufacturers like stihl and husqvarna only supply them as standard on these measures.
As an example the MS 400 is supplied in 16, 18 and 20.
About the Stihl ms 400 I can say that it is my best machine, I have had the husqvarna 562 xp and this could be a faster machine, but I saw problems in its air filter, it swallowed a lot of fine dust, this did not happen with the ma 400.
They are very similar in terms of power, it gives me the sensation of more torque in the Stihl, perhaps I appreciate it personally. Personally, I am very happy with the ms 400, every day it seems to get stronger 

Greetings to all.


----------



## JD Guy (May 12, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Yes. Also includes a plastic piece that adapts the saw to the old style clutch cover.


Actually that part no 1122 648 0403 is just the MS 440 larger clutch cover. The part no. 1122-640-1711 is the larger clutch cover, the chip deflector, the outside dog, roller chain catch and the two plastic chain guards affixed to the cover. The price is $90. too! No harm no foul but wanted to clear that up in case someone else is going down this path. It's a real struggle with our Stihl dealers here in trying to get them to understand that you're ordering parts for a 440 but you're putting them on a 400. They just can't comprehend it


----------



## bwalker (May 12, 2022)

JD Guy said:


> Actually that part no 1122 648 0403 is just the MS 440 larger clutch cover. The part no. 1122-640-1711 is the larger clutch cover, the chip deflector, the outside dog, roller chain catch and the two plastic chain guards affixed to the cover. The price is $90. too! No harm no foul but wanted to clear that up in case someone else is going down this path. It's a real struggle with our Stihl dealers here in trying to get them to understand that you're ordering parts for a 440 but you're putting them on a 400. They just can't comprehend it


Sorry, the part number for the entire 3/4 wrap kit is #1140 007 1012.​


----------



## link (May 12, 2022)

bwalker said:


> Sorry, the part number for the entire 3/4 wrap kit is #1140 007 1012.​


Looking at your avatar I would suggest an improvement, look how much better you see at a shorter distance... yes?


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 12, 2022)

I’ve noticed it oils fine with a 25” bar. I have a Sugi bar and I think they oil better than the Stihl bar unless you open up the oiler hole like was mentioned. 28” oils marginally ok in softwood, I don’t cut hardwood with the 28” anymore it runs too hot. I purchased the 462 oiler but haven’t made time to swap it out yet. So far nothing but good things to say for this saw…. Only negative is that I don’t put much time on my 562 anymore and that’s a little sad.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 12, 2022)

I just looked up new posts here and they are almost all politics and religion


----------



## bwalker (May 12, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I’ve noticed it oils fine with a 25” bar. I have a Sugi bar and I think they oil better than the Stihl bar unless you open up the oiler hole like was mentioned. 28” oils marginally ok in softwood, I don’t cut hardwood with the 28” anymore it runs too hot. I purchased the 462 oiler but haven’t made time to swap it out yet. So far nothing but good things to say for this saw…. Only negative is that I don’t put much time on my 562 anymore and that’s a little sad.


You need the 461 R model oiler. The regular model won't get you much additional oil.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 12, 2022)

bwalker said:


> You need the 461 R model oiler. The regular model won't get you much additional oil.


That’s what I got then. I ordered the part after you shared the part number here on this thread. I just misspoke in that message, it’s been a while sorry.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 12, 2022)

bwalker said:


> You need the 461 R model oiler. The regular model won't get you much additional oil.


Thanks for your help earlier by the way. Without the part numbers I would have been screwed. The Stihl dealer here was not at all interested in cross model compatibility to help me upgrade the 400. Really appreciated!


----------



## JD Guy (May 13, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Thanks for your help earlier by the way. Without the part numbers I would have been screwed. The Stihl dealer here was not at all interested in cross model compatibility to help me upgrade the 400. Really appreciated!


Ain't it the truth. Same with my quest for the 440 large capacity clutch cover and felling dogs .


----------



## Especialista (May 13, 2022)

Hola, la lubricación del ms 400c con 18 y 20 bar es simplemente perfecta, no he probado con mayor longitud, incluso en maderas muy secas y duras como esta, el olivo. (Ola Europea).

Saludos.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 13, 2022)

Especialista said:


> Hola, la lubricación del ms 400c con 18 y 20 bar es simplemente perfecta, no he probado con mayor longitud, incluso en maderas muy secas y duras como esta, el olivo. (Ola Europea).
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Especialista, I agree 18 and 20 should oil great. I’ve never cut olive before.


----------



## Especialista (May 13, 2022)

Si el olivo en general es una madera dura, incluso en verde, nada que ver con las coníferas, hay olivos centenarios de tamaño importante. Adjunto imagen de mi ms 241, tras derribar un olivo. Saludos.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 15, 2022)

Here’s how mine sits ready for next week. It’s been a great work saw these last few months.


----------



## Especialista (May 15, 2022)

¿Qué tamaños de barra usas y qué tipo de madera cortas normalmente?

Mis mejores deseos.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 15, 2022)

Normally 24”. Usually pine oak maple and poplar. It has a 28” on it now, I have some 36” white pines to take down this coming week. 


Especialista said:


> ¿Qué tamaños de barra usas y qué tipo de madera cortas normalmente?
> 
> Mis mejores deseos.


----------



## MontanaResident (May 15, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Here’s how mine sits ready for next week. It’s been a great work saw these last few months.



So you are happy with the 3/4 wrap handle?


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 15, 2022)

MontanaResident said:


> So you are happy with the 3/4 wrap handle?


I think so. Definitely better for me because of the type of cutting. It was crazy expensive, and I don’t like the ergonomics as well as the husky wrap, but it definitely improves the saw for me.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 15, 2022)

I think the biggest improvement has been the bigger clutch cover


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 15, 2022)

And of course, the stickers help it a lot too.


----------



## Especialista (May 15, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Creo que la mayor mejora ha sido la tapa del embrague más grande.


La tapa mas grande, en que mejora el conjunto? Que diferencias existen?
Gracias


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 15, 2022)

Especialista said:


> La tapa mas grande, en que mejora el conjunto? Que diferencias existen?
> Gracias


I found that the stock cover wouldn’t clear chips on longer bars, and eventually the bar would clog with wood stuck between the bar and chain. The bigger cover moves the chips out of the way and it doesn’t seem to clog up.


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 15, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I think so. Definitely better for me because of the type of cutting. It was crazy expensive, and I don’t like the ergonomics as well as the husky wrap, but it definitely improves the saw for me.


I'm a fan of of the Husky full-wraps as well. I wish Stihl would put full wraps on their saws, but the 3/4 wrap handles are stihl pretty good. For what I do, I won't even bother with half-wrap handles on any 60cc+ saw. I even jerry-rigged a wrap handle for my 550xp.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 16, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm a fan of of the Husky full-wraps as well. I wish Stihl would put full wraps on their saws, but the 3/4 wrap handles are stihl pretty good. For what I do, I won't even bother with half-wrap handles on any 60cc+ saw. I even jerry-rigged a wrap handle for my 550xp.


Once you get used to falling from one side of the tree it’s super hard to go back to a half wrap, even if the terrain doesn’t require a 3/4 or full wrap. I first put one one a 372 when I started a job falling and leaving the stumps high as possible on steep ground and since then I won’t set up a saw that I use for falling without a wrap.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 16, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm a fan of of the Husky full-wraps as well. I wish Stihl would put full wraps on their saws, but the 3/4 wrap handles are stihl pretty good. For what I do, I won't even bother with half-wrap handles on any 60cc+ saw. I even jerry-rigged a wrap handle for my 550xp.


I’d like to see what you did to the 550, I’ve thought of doing that before but haven’t had a good idea to make it work


----------



## link (May 16, 2022)

Full wrap is for disabled people, add weight too.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 16, 2022)

link said:


> Full wrap is for disabled people, add weight too.


Oh stop


----------



## link (May 16, 2022)

I could have bought my brand new 241 with a handle heating, I would get the nice aluminum front handle bar - why didnt I?
Because it would weigh in at the same as a 261... and I dont need it. Plenty maneuverability, cutting with both top, bottom or tip of the bar.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 16, 2022)

link said:


> I could have bought my brand new 241 with a handle heating, I would get the nice aluminum front handle bar - why didnt I?
> Because it would weigh in at the same as a 261... and I dont need it.


Sounds like your cutting is different than mine and so your saw and setup is different too. I respect that.


----------



## link (May 16, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Sounds like your cutting is different than mine and so your saw and setup is different too. I respect that.


Its a versatile tool if you let it.. thanks - you too.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 16, 2022)

link said:


> Its a versatile tool if you let it.


I believe it. I’m not very familiar with Stihl saws, but I don’t think they sell the 241 here in the US. Where are you located?


----------



## link (May 16, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I believe it. I’m not very familiar with Stihl saws, but I don’t think they sell the 241 here in the US. Where are you located?


At the other side of the pond just passing the british isles, they sell it in all the candy shops around here.
It's a miracle saw, no fatigue no sweat. With a 14" it is basically unstoppable, I would have no problem felling 28" of wood with it.
Bucking 28" I would ofcourse prefer to use one of my bigger saws, that said 18" wood is bigger than usual around here.


----------



## link (May 16, 2022)

Did I post this video earlier? I just like it, some skill presented there... thats logging with a 40cc.


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 16, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I’d like to see what you did to the 550, I’ve thought of doing that before but haven’t had a good idea to make it work


I said I Jerry rigged it...don't laugh too hard, this handle is cooter AF lol. When I get a Tig welder, I finish this up properly. I cut up an old Stihl half wrap I had laying around to make it.


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 16, 2022)

link said:


> Full wrap is for disabled people, add weight too.


A full wrap is the best thing since sliced bread, at least when it comes to a falling saw. Even if you don't have to double cut the tree, it's easy to make all your cuts from one side of the tree. It makes it easy to fine tune your holding wood when you're gunned at the same point in your back cut as your were in the face cut.

We also have some trees that are big enough that even a 36" bar requires double cutting. It just gives you more options and makes lining up your cuts that much easier.

I'll also add that it's a big deal for climbing with a rear handle IMO. It's really nice to not have to move around, or contort your body when bringing down a spar.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 16, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I said I Jerry rigged it...don't laugh too hard, this handle is cooter AF lol. When I get a Tig welder, I finish this up properly. I cut up an old Stihl half wrap I had laying around to make it.
> 
> View attachment 988712


Looks good I dig it


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 16, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> A full wrap is the best thing since sliced bread, at least when it comes to a falling saw. Even if you don't have to double cut the tree, it's easy to make all your cuts from one side of the tree. It makes it easy to fine tune your holding wood when you're gunned at the same point in your back cut as your were in the face cut.
> 
> We also have some trees that are big enough that even a 36" bar requires double cutting. It just gives you more options and makes lining up your cuts that much easier.
> 
> I'll also add that it's a big deal for climbing with a rear handle IMO. It's really nice to not have to move around, or contort your body when bringing down a spar.


Well said


----------



## Especialista (May 17, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Yo lo creo. No estoy muy familiarizado con las sierras Stihl, pero no creo que vendan el 241 aquí en los EE. UU. ¿Dónde te encuentras?


La Stihl ms 241 CM, es una sierra más vendida en Europa, es una sierra profesional ligera y bien construida, la primera en incorporar carburación automática junto con la 441 CM. Es una motosierra que va muy bien en 325 de paso y barra de 16 pulgadas, pero también en 3/8 de perfil bajo. Bonita motosierra, ligera, siempre arranca y está lista para trabajar. Esta ha sido una sierra confiable desde el principio, a diferencia de una 550 xp. Su mayor problema es su precio, aquí en España su precio de tarifa supera los 800 euros.

Saludos.


----------



## Especialista (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Especialista (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Especialista (May 17, 2022)

Tanto 550, como 241 tienen precio similar, 550 xp es mas rapido, agradable y ergonomico. Sin embargo el stihl no falla ni a 5 grados ni a 38 grados centígrados, arranca siempre y bien. 550 XP es una sierra problemática y con baja vida útil.


----------



## Jeffkrib (May 18, 2022)

Does anyone know if there are any known weaknesses on these Ms400’s. Have there been any changes or updates to correct issues? I’m thinking of buying one (due to Cad) but may give it another year to let them iron out any bugs.


----------



## MontanaResident (May 18, 2022)

Jeffkrib said:


> Does anyone know if there are any known weaknesses on these Ms400’s. Have there been any changes or updates to correct issues? I’m thinking of buying one (due to Cad) but may give it another year to let them iron out any bugs.



According to some, who don't own one or have any experience with one, they are disaster. The CM and the Magnesium pistons (which were found to be a disaster 50 years ago in the Indy world) are doomed to failure. For 1 carbs are great, and 2 anything different is to be avoided.

Myself, greatest ever, but what do I know?


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 18, 2022)

Jeffkrib said:


> Does anyone know if there are any known weaknesses on these Ms400’s. Have there been any changes or updates to correct issues? I’m thinking of buying one (due to Cad) but may give it another year to let them iron out any bugs.


It’s been a solid saw for me, although only for a few months. But it’s been worked hard.

These new light weigh / high power saws do seem like owner operator saws to me though….. if they are in experienced hands who keep them maintained and know where the limits are they will last a long time. But just thrown in the mix with a bunch of hourly workers, I’m not so sure. Kinda like a hopped up and hot tuned Peterbilt…. The guy who owns it could drive it forever and look good doing it. Put a 9-5 clock in and clock out driver in the same truck and he could burn it down in a week. Those guys need a boring, slow Tupperware torpedo that’s so detuned and overbuilt that they can’t hurt it.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 23, 2022)

As good as this new saw is, it’s also a reminder of how good my 562 really is. I’ve gone back to it this week, it cuts with the 400 even though it’s smaller and may be better balanced. Between the two, it might even be the better choice with a 28” bar.


----------



## farmer steve (May 23, 2022)

Jeffkrib said:


> Does anyone know if there are any known weaknesses on these Ms400’s. Have there been any changes or updates to correct issues? I’m thinking of buying one (due to Cad) but may give it another year to let them iron out any bugs.


Having one I keep an eye out on the various forums and Facebook pages for any hiccups in this saw. Haven't seen any so far. Like @Parkerpusher said any saw can be misused in the wrong hands and things can go south pretty quick.


----------



## bwalker (May 23, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> As good as this new saw is, it’s also a reminder of how good my 562 really is. I’ve gone back to it this week, it cuts with the 400 even though it’s smaller and may be better balanced. Between the two, it might even be the better choice with a 28” bar.


I owned a early 562 snd it was a great saw for me. However, many had issues with them.
To me the 400 is the first stihl to finnaly perform like a Husky.


----------



## bwalker (May 23, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> Having one I keep an eye out on the various forums and Facebook pages for any hiccups in this saw. Haven't seen any so far. Like @Parkerpusher said any saw can be misused in the wrong hands and things can go south pretty quick.


Way to early to tell, especially given the fact that there are relatively few 400's out there.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 23, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I owned a early 562 snd it was a great saw for me. However, many had issues with them.
> To me the 400 is the first stihl to finnaly perform like a Husky.


That must be why is the only white saw in my pile of orange. Never thought of it that way


----------



## Especialista (May 23, 2022)

Quizás es demasiado pronto, pero ya deberían haber aparecido algunos problemas si es que existen, en Europa esta motosierra se empieza a vender bien. Ni siquiera tengo tiempo para tener el conocimiento al respecto. Stihl no es una marca que se pueda permitir muchos fallos, sobre todo en esta línea de productos y precio. El futuro lo dirá. Saludos.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 23, 2022)

bwalker said:


> I owned a early 562 snd it was a great saw for me. However, many had issues with them.
> To me the 400 is the first stihl to finnaly perform like a Husky.


I wish they were consistent but they just aren’t. My first one was a good saw, but not half the saw my second one is. It’s a shame they can’t all be A+. As much as I like husky saws, there’s some hungover Monday saws and some Wednesday saws out there 🫤


----------



## Jeffkrib (May 24, 2022)

Hi


farmer steve said:


> Having one I keep an eye out on the various forums and Facebook pages for any hiccups in this saw. Haven't seen any so far. Like @Parkerpusher said any saw can be misused in the wrong hands and things can go south pretty quick


Stihl knows exactly how reliable this product is, they’ll have a spreadsheet of every failed unit and the failure modes.
unfortunatly they don’t hand out that spreadsheet LOL.


----------



## farmer steve (May 24, 2022)

Jeffkrib said:


> Hi
> 
> Stihl knows exactly how reliable this product is, they’ll have a spreadsheet of every failed unit and the failure modes.
> unfortunatly they don’t hand out that spreadsheet LOL.


I'll be at my dealer today. He will give me the lowdown on anything that stihl has to say about any problems with saws if he has received any.


----------



## oldbuzzard (May 24, 2022)

Jeffkrib said:


> Does anyone know if there are any known weaknesses on these Ms400’s. Have there been any changes or updates to correct issues? I’m thinking of buying one (due to Cad) but may give it another year to let them iron out any bugs.


Had the solenoid puke on mine the third day, dealer replaced it while I waited. Otherwise no problems. Probably the most impressive new saw I have ever bought.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 28, 2022)

I said earlier I missed my 562 and it would cut alongside the 400. I was cutting pine that day, and it did. 

Today I cleaned up a big hickory and brought them both. 400 definitely outcut the 562 in hickory. 

I don’t know much about Stihls, this is my first one aside from a 201. Always heard the AV was either bad, or weak. This saw doesn’t seem to be either, it’s no sloppier than the 562 maybe even firmer, and I don’t feel any more vibes running it. 

Are other Stihl models built different?


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 28, 2022)

Also seemed to do better on fuel, which surprised me


----------



## whiplash1 (May 28, 2022)

Bought the 400 fall 2021 and have maybe 20 tanks through it and running the bark box, saw does well but one big complaint that’s driving me insane is a hesitation from stop to full throttle right when hitting wood. Only a second but damn it’s annoying. Anyone have any insight on that?


----------



## MontanaResident (May 29, 2022)

whiplash1 said:


> Bought the 400 fall 2021 and have maybe 20 tanks through it and running the bark box, saw does well but one big complaint that’s driving me insane is a hesitation from stop to full throttle right when hitting wood. Only a second but damn it’s annoying. Anyone have any insight on that?



Mine is like a gun shot. Pull the trigger and instant boom. Reset?


----------



## bwalker (May 29, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Also seemed to do better on fuel, which surprised me


My 400 is amazingly good on fuel.


----------



## Parkerpusher (May 31, 2022)

This is an equal opportunity workplace, all colors matter!


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 31, 2022)

No hesitation on mine...out of all my saws, only my 500i is more responsive.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Jul 30, 2022)

Finally got around to getting the oiler upgrade done this morning. Also stiffened up the AV a little. Put the 28 back on it…. Absolutely perfect. Runs tank per tank oil to fuel now and oils the bar just right.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Jul 30, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Finally got around to getting the oiler upgrade done this morning. Also stiffened up the AV a little. Put the 28 back on it…. Absolutely perfect. Runs tank per tank oil to fuel now and oils the bar just right.


Been waiting for you to pop back in and give an update on your progress with the 400.

Did you make anymore changes besides the muffler mod to the running end?
Did you do the reset after ten plus tanks of fuel?

tia


----------



## JRM (Jul 30, 2022)

It is impressive you can pull a 28" bar power wise with that saw. I can get My 460 to bog burying a 28 in hard wood under the right circumstances.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Jul 30, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> Been waiting for you to pop back in and give an update on your progress with the 400.
> 
> Did you make anymore changes besides the muffler mod to the running end?
> Did you do the reset after ten plus tanks of fuel?
> ...


No, just the muffler. Oiler upgrade and a stiffer AV piece for the underside of the saw. I didn’t reset anything intentionally just kept cutting.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Jul 30, 2022)

JRM said:


> It is impressive you can pull a 28" bar power wise with that saw. I can get My 460 to bog burying a 28 in hard wood under the right circumstances.


I guess it’s just what you expect from the saw. My 395 will bog in oak with a 28 if I’m heavy handed. My opinion the 400 has plenty enough power for a 28 based on what I expect from it.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Jul 30, 2022)

Pretty sure my favorite upgrade is my Bigfoot sticker


----------



## JD Guy (Jul 30, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Finally got around to getting the oiler upgrade done this morning. Also stiffened up the AV a little. Put the 28 back on it…. Absolutely perfect. Runs tank per tank oil to fuel now and oils the bar just right.


Outstanding! Like your personal touch on your saws...No one can claim that they aren't yours 
How did the oiler upgrade go, pretty straight forward I presume?


----------



## Parkerpusher (Jul 30, 2022)

JD Guy said:


> Outstanding! Like your personal touch on your saws...No one can claim that they aren't yours
> How did the oiler upgrade go, pretty straight forward I presume?


It was. The little O rings on the cam thingy were a real PITA but the rest was strait forward.

Edit: cam thingy: control bolt


----------



## Parkerpusher (Jul 30, 2022)

I called WCS and asked if they would make a fallers kit for the 362/400 and was told no plans at this time. So I took a chance and ordered the kit for the 462 to use the little yellow star shaped damper bushing that goes on the underside of the saw. Much stiffer and fit great, makes a big difference.


----------



## timsmcm (Jul 30, 2022)

How do you like those w coast 3 point dawgz?


----------



## Parkerpusher (Jul 31, 2022)

timsmcm said:


> How do you like those w coast 3 point dawgz?


I like them, they never get in my way and always pivot at the right place


----------



## Parkerpusher (Aug 2, 2022)

Unrelated, but I had fun last few days with an order for lumber that gave me some time on the sawmill.


----------



## JD Guy (Aug 3, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> Unrelated, but I had fun last few days with an order for lumber that gave me some time on the sawmill.


Nice looking Load!


----------



## Parkerpusher (Aug 3, 2022)

JD Guy said:


> Nice looking Load!


Thank you


----------



## Parkerpusher (Oct 1, 2022)

Got my 562 back this week from being ported. Was interesting running the 2 saws back to back for the first time. Honestly not sure which one I prefer, this week mainly used the 562 since it was new when I sent it off and I would like to break it in. Both good saws.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Nov 12, 2022)

Glamour shot


----------



## Parkerpusher (Nov 12, 2022)

I’m 16” white oak for firewood, ported 562 is noticeably quicker. Not that it matters to me much, just interesting.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 12, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> I’m 16” white oak for firewood, ported 562 is noticeably quicker. Not that it matters to me much, just interesting.


The 562 was never a slouch, even stock.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Nov 16, 2022)

bwalker said:


> The 562 was never a slouch, even stock.


No sir, one of my favorites. I love the 562.


----------



## Parkerpusher (Nov 16, 2022)

This saw is the most Husky like Stihl I’ve ever run. Maybe that’s why I like it so much. Reminds me of an old 266 I used to borrow and wish I owned.


----------



## bwalker (Nov 18, 2022)

Parkerpusher said:


> This saw is the most Husky like Stihl I’ve ever run. Maybe that’s why I like it so much. Reminds me of an old 266 I used to borrow and wish I owned.


Yep and that's a good thing because for years Stihls were turds.


----------

